# Pycnometer Certification



## jonesdd (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company in the middle east that can recertify a pycnometer sphere? I am in Saudi cannot find a lab that can do this. Please help.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

jonesdd said:


> Does anyone know of a company in the middle east that can recertify a pycnometer sphere? I am in Saudi cannot find a lab that can do this. Please help.


This forum does not seem to be the most active, it might be worth posting on the Dubai site as you can get most things there, and the site is pretty active, so someone may be able to help (had to google it as I didnt have a clue what it was)
Although you then have the problem of getting it there and back and your local friendly customs
rgds


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jonesdd said:


> Does anyone know of a company in the middle east that can recertify a pycnometer sphere? I am in Saudi cannot find a lab that can do this. Please help.


Be careful - a pycnometer might, in the views of officialdom, be used when making alcoholic drinks as it could well be.


----------

